# Floor height problem



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

angus242 said:


> I completely understand, Greg. However, you don't have to void a warranty to use modified with Noble.
> 
> I'm not for a moment saying Ditra sucks. I'm not even afraid of non-modified thinset. I am only stating my opinions on what I find positive about NobleSeal now that I've had a chance to use it. Funny, part of the reason it took me so long to try NobleSeal was I didn't understand it's benefits. One day, I took an hour or so and actually talked to the fine folks at Noble. Let's just say there is a lot of sales that goes into membranes. Once you get to the facts, membranes become a little bit more clear.
> 
> I am not going to jump on any Schluter bashing train. They make great products that are available to most. I just found something I like better.


I would never question your integrity where tile installation is concerned Angus. I know your decisions are well informed and professional. I didn't mean to insinuate you were bashing Schluter, since you obviously weren't. 

We'll leave the orange bashing to Whipple. :laughing:


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Where do you get the Ardex?
> 
> http://www.ohiohomedoctorremodeling.com


I get it through a local shop I do work for (Hosner's Carpet One). Not sure who their supplier is, but I can find out if you like.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

HS345 said:


> I get it through a local shop I do work for (Hosner's Carpet One). Not sure who their supplier is, but I can find out if you like.[/QUOTE
> 
> That would be great. I would like to try it. Also being from Ohio ill bet I could get it from the people your people get it from. Thanks.
> 
> http://www.ohiohomedoctorremodeling.com


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> That would be great. I would like to try it. Also being from Ohio ill bet I could get it from the people your people get it from. Thanks.
> 
> http://www.ohiohomedoctorremodeling.com


No problem, I just put a reminder into my phone to call them Monday.


----------



## DuFast (Dec 15, 2010)

So Ditra is plywood modified thinset ditra non modified thinset then tile?


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

Ditra specs modified thinset over plywood and non modifed over top to set the tiles.

Insure you check the date codes on your non-modified thin set or any thin set for that matter. I have found out dated thin sets in many Vancouver building yards. Double check the production date before you set those tile.

JW



HS345 said:


> ...
> We'll leave the orange bashing to Whipple. :laughing:


Not my fault Greg they make it so easy.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

DuFast said:


> but cutting out a layer would be extremely labor intensive because it my power saw won't be able to cut flush next to the walls cabinet and shower.


Do you have a sawzall?


----------



## DuFast (Dec 15, 2010)

KennMacMoragh said:


> Do you have a sawzall?


Yes but I don't want to risk scratching the tub and it'd be alot easier in general to not have to tear it up.


----------

